# Traveling and vacations



## as2441 (Jan 7, 2017)

In about a month, I am going to get a hedgehog from a breeder about 3 and a half hours away. Its very cold where I live in the winter, so should I bring anything else besides fleece and a pet carrier, also some of those hand warmers? 
also, in the summertime, my family and I were planning to go on a trip for the weekend, which is a three hour drive, and stay somewhere overnight to check out the college I want to go to next year. I was wondering what I would need to bring, and what would be the most comfortable thing to help my future hedgie travel if I can find a hotel that allows pets? (I don't really want to leave her home with someone else, but will if necessary... but I might need this information for future reference anyways if we ever go on vacation somewhere, which we don't really do that much.)


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Before you get your hedgie make sure you can keep him where you will be living when in college and that the school load plus work won't make you have to get rid of him due to lack of time. 

Remember they are nocturnal so if you have to keep him in your room it might keep you up at night.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You also need to consider that if he's in your room you won't be able to have any lights on after around 9 or 10 pm so that he can have complete darkness. This means you wouldn't be able to study or do anything in your room. 

So many times we see people that are going off to college get a hedgehog then realize once their in college that it just isn't working out for them. I'd like to suggest to wait until you've been in college a few months to see if your life style and living arrangements will work with a hedgehog as a pet.


----------



## Heggielover (Jan 2, 2017)

I agree. Hedgehogs are very difficult pets to have and many colleges will not allow a hedgehog in the dorms. You may want to reconsider your chose to be honest. Not trying to be mean I just want the hedgie to be in a great forever home!


----------



## Aquilles (Oct 5, 2016)

Rice sock that you can warm up in the microwave or the hand warmers are very good to have when traveling. Traveling is very stressful for hedgehogs, so getting them accustomed to it is good. 
Honestly, dearie, it is going to be very hard to have a hedgehog in college. Totally agree with the other posts. you would need to leave leave at home with you family when you leave. It would be very hard with all a hedgehog requires to deal with it in a dorm setting. You wont need the added stress when you are trying to study. I wanted a hedgehog for many years. now that I have my own place and not moving around for school (seriously I moved like 5 times) I got him. I have a 2 bedroom apartment and am able to give my hedgie his own room with heat and dedicate a bathroom to the cleaning. it is still quite a lot of work, but I can handle now that I have nothing else but a job to worry about. I hate to disappoint you or make you feel at all bad! I totally understand the want of a hedgie. I hope you find a way that works out.


----------



## as2441 (Jan 7, 2017)

I'm a junior in highschool now, and I'm not sure I'm even going to the college were looking at because it's possible I might finish a degree at the college near my house. Time management is also something Im okay at when I get adjusted I guess. I'm taking 4 college classes now, two AP courses at my school and two college classes at the college near my house, so I'm just slowly adjusting I guess. The beginning of this school year, I had a job, the college courses, in our school marching band, running cross country, school (of course lol), a relationship, a social life, and a school play, but I always still found time in my day to get whatever done (even it sounds impossible... It somehow worked out). Of course now I only have to worry about a job, a relationship, and school-- even for my senior year i don't plan on doing most of the stuff I did this year. I'm also planning to live in an apartment or a rental house off campus, not a dorm... But thank you for the advice! ?? (And I'm really not trying to sound like a brat I really hope it doesn't come off that way! I really appreciate the concern, because it's nice to find people who care about animals as much as I do!)


----------



## as2441 (Jan 7, 2017)

Those question marks were supposed to be an emoji but I guess it didn't recognize it..


----------



## Aquilles (Oct 5, 2016)

as2441 said:


> I'm a junior in highschool now, and I'm not sure I'm even going to the college were looking at because it's possible I might finish a degree at the college near my house. Time management is also something Im okay at when I get adjusted I guess. I'm taking 4 college classes now, two AP courses at my school and two college classes at the college near my house, so I'm just slowly adjusting I guess. The beginning of this school year, I had a job, the college courses, in our school marching band, running cross country, school (of course lol), a relationship, a social life, and a school play, but I always still found time in my day to get whatever done (even it sounds impossible... It somehow worked out). Of course now I only have to worry about a job, a relationship, and school-- even for my senior year i don't plan on doing most of the stuff I did this year. I'm also planning to live in an apartment or a rental house off campus, not a dorm... But thank you for the advice! ?? (And I'm really not trying to sound like a brat I really hope it doesn't come off that way! I really appreciate the concern, because it's nice to find people who care about animals as much as I do!)


Sound like you are a smart cookie! You got this and good luck with your courses.


----------



## as2441 (Jan 7, 2017)

thank you!


----------

